# Lecteur MP3 compatible MAC



## fredox34 (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant de me faire lynché :rateau: je signale que j'ai fais diverses recherches sur MacG et d'autres sites qui on + ou - répondu à ma demande mais les posts datant de 2006-2005 voir 2003 je relance le sujet.

Je suis à la recherche d'un lecteur MP3 pour ma femme. Elle ne veut pas mettre plus de 70 et que ce soit compatible avec son Mac ibook et le mien mac pro. A ce prix elle veut un affichage et pouvoir sélectionner ses morceaux. Donc j'oublie les Ipod même sur le refurb .

Par contre vu que les vendeurs des divers magasins Darty, Fnac... sont assez nul coté connaissance Mac et que en générale les lecteurs sont formaté à 99% en Fat ou Fat32 je pense que les lecteurs soit disant non compatible mac doivent monter comme des lecteurs ext.

Nous avons vu le Philips SA3025 ou le Sony NWZ S615F  ou un Creative Zen ou autre ? ou si vous avez un autres produit à me proposer je suis aussi ouvert à toute marque.

Si vous avez eu l'expérience de lecteurs autre que Apple, pourquoi pas mettre ce post à jour régulièrement 

Merci  pour votre aide


----------



## Nitiel (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je te conseil les nouveaux Sony Walkman, surtout le Sony NWZ-S639F où le NWZ-S739F

Cordialement


----------



## fredox34 (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci mais les prix des Sony sont largement supérieur au budget de 70 :rateau: 

220 pour le sony autant prendre un ipod :love:


----------



## DeepDark (28 Septembre 2008)

les créatives sont normalement pas géres sous osx mais avec le soft xnjb c'est possible. Voir la liste de compatibilite sur le site de l'éditeur.


----------



## Nitiel (28 Septembre 2008)

fredox34 a dit:


> Merci mais les prix des Sony sont largement supérieur au budget de 70&#8364; :rateau:
> 
> 220&#8364; pour le sony autant prendre un ipod :love:


 
dsl je n'avais pas vu ton budget limite, entre le sony et les ipod, le sony est plus pour les audiophiles que l'ipod plus pour du grand public.

Il y a aussi le Sony NWZ-E436F a 100euro avec une qualité bonne mais en dessous du haut de gamme précédent, c'est le millieu de gamme. Il est compatible natif itunes sauf les aac avec drm


----------



## iShin (28 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas se tourner vers de l'occasion ?
Il est possible de trouver sans grande peine un iPod Nano 2 ou 4Go de seconde génération pour un budget comme le tien.


----------



## SYLVIE35 (12 Décembre 2008)

je suis surprise de cette recommandation de Nitiel, car le CD d'installation fourni avec ce modèle ne fonctionne pas avec mon MAC OSx.10.4.10
sur le site de sony aucun driver pour MAC et pourtant la FNAC me l'a vendu pour un MP3 compatible MAC . 
quelqu'un a-t-il des infos à ce propos?
merci d'avance
Sylvie




Nitiel a dit:


> dsl je n'avais pas vu ton budget limite, entre le sony et les ipod, le sony est plus pour les audiophiles que l'ipod plus pour du grand public.
> 
> Il y a aussi le Sony NWZ-E436F a 100euro avec une qualité bonne mais en dessous du haut de gamme précédent, c'est le millieu de gamme. Il est compatible natif itunes sauf les aac avec drm


----------



## Matt82 (12 Décembre 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas se tourner vers de l'occasion ?
> Il est possible de trouver sans grande peine un iPod Nano 2 ou 4Go de seconde génération pour un budget comme le tien.



Comme, par exemple sur eBay, je vends mon iPod Classic 80 Go 

J'ai eu un iPhone, donc comme ça fait double emploi je me sépare du Classic.


----------



## iShin (13 Décembre 2008)

Y'en a qui perdent pas le nord... 

(mais depuis le temps, j'espère qu'il a trouvé)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas se tourner vers de l'occasion ?
> Il est possible de trouver sans grande peine un iPod Nano 2 ou 4Go de seconde génération pour un budget comme le tien.


Ou vers le Refurb Store d'Apple.

D'ailleurs, à l'heure où je poste ce message, il y a des iPod nano 4 Go à 89 &#8364; (ce qui est certes un peu au-dessus de ton budget).


----------



## Matt82 (15 Décembre 2008)

Ben après tout, si ça peut rendre service 
L annonce est aussi sur le site mais j ai pas eu trop de contacts, donc ca s est finit sur eBay.

Le refurb fourmille souvent de bonnes occasion,s, perso je n y vais plus suite à mes deboires sur mon iMac achete dessus.


----------

